# TTF using bands on a Natural



## Flask (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I am trying to eliminate hand slap, and wondering there is anything wrong with just tying the bands around the top of the forks, instead of going over the top. I don't see any photo's of this method so thinking that there must be something wrong with it.

Any help is very much appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Alot of traditional style resoteras and old school forks are like that. It still works just less efficient and more hard on the bands

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I've tried several solutions for shooting TTF with natties.

Yes, you can tie on bands or tubes in a TTF alignment. I like to carve or file a groove around the forks to help keep the rubber in place it that case.

Here's the most elegant - carving grooved ears at the tip of the forks: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/103393-new-y-shaped-stick/

A simple slot for matchstick band attachment works well. So does drilling a hole for the rubber to go through.

But, a better solution for reducing hand-slap is to match your ammo to your band strength. That snap-back and slap is a symptom that a lot of band energy is left over after your ammo leaves the pouch.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There is an against the bands attachment. Though general rule of thumb - handslap = too much energy in the bands for the ammo used, or pouch heavy. Start off by going WAY lighter on the bands you're using (like half).

Its a common 'concept' that heavier pull bands means more power goes to the projectile - but in reality the inverse is usually the case. Apparently its draw length that aids speed...

Heavy bands often result in lower speeds than often very mild ones. Think let us know the bands and the ammo for draw length you are using. Chances are the hand slap is there. If you're after all-out speed/power there is more than enough people here to give you actual real world input.

Which is what KawKan is mentioning.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> There is an against the bands attachment. Though general rule of thumb - handslap = too much energy in the bands for the ammo used, or pouch heavy. Start off by going WAY lighter on the bands you're using (like half).
> 
> Its a common 'concept' that heavier pull bands means more power goes to the projectile - but in reality the inverse is usually the case. Apparently its draw length that aids speed...
> 
> ...


You can always go heavier on the ammo if you don't want to go lighter on the bands. That's the way I roll lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - you have big balls Ben


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

You know it lol!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Some knowledge displayed here. Thanks.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

MJ made one with slots. It works great. I will take a pic of it in a few.


----------

